# Tips on form please



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Heres some picks of my form. Please point out any thing you think could be changed
What do you think? Good? Decent? Or not that pretty haha...? Thanks ahead of time

















Sorry about the bad quality.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

relax your bow hand, having it out like that causes tension in the muscles of the back of the hand and induces torque. 

I can't tell if your back shoulder is high due to you aiming at the target on the ground or if its just high. if you could take some pics with you aiming at the target shoulder height away that would help. the release looks like it may be a little long and dl looks maybe 1/2" long.

apart from some minor things your form looks pretty solid


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks man, I am shooting indoors tommoro I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i would also say that you should relax your bow hand. i know i used to have that problem i started curling my fingers under against the riser.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> i would also say that you should relax your bow hand. i know i used to have that problem i started curling my fingers under against the riser.


Brady Ellison!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

i wouldalso say that the draw length looks a bit long and unlock your elbow just a little, i cant tell if you have it locked or not in the picture.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

draw length looks a little long to me


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Dl looks 1/2 an inch or so too long. Relax your hand


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oops forgot i cant delete the pic from photbucket if its in here lol well here is what is supposed to be there lol


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Brady Ellison!


you better believe it lol Brady is amazing!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> you better believe it lol Brady is amazing!


He is the best.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

right on! i got to meet him this summer and talk a little with him. he is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and not to mention....he shoots RECURVE! lol


muzzyman1212 said:


> He is the best.


----------

